# Autodesk 3DS Max noob question about white startup screen?



## BobbyBoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey guys. I've just bought the 2013 version of 3DS Max. Installing it went fine and everything, but when I start it up, there are four white squares (individual screens). When I go to place an object or place ANYTHING, I can't see it!!! I've tried placing objects in all four of the screens. It's all invisible. After dragging the mouse for the"block" I see that the values that change while moving the mouse are only the height (meaning it is only changing height now) then I right click like the tutorial said, too, and it still isn't there. I've even tried changing the color, and every time I select a different color it tries to create a new shape and there's still no color!! Can someone please help me get started with this program? I have no clue why everything is transparent.

Since the program is supposed to be a graphics creator, maybe my system specs have something to do with it and I would have to change the settings in 3DS Max somehow?

System Specs:  Windows Vista 64-bit 6GB RAM Pentium Dual-Core  2.6 Ghz 
Graphics Card:  Intel G33/31 Chipset Family 286MB of memory (that's low I know lol)

I'm a complete noob at this program, so fixing this might be way easier than I'm making it seem, but I have no idea what to do. Please help!!


----------



## a9cito (Feb 2, 2013)

can you post a screenshoot? maybe you r in wireframe mode..


----------



## BobbyBoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's what it looks like:


----------



## a9cito (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok, try this:
run Change Graphics Mode, must be close to 3ds max 2013 icon (Start menu from windows or C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Autodesk\Autodesk 3ds Max 2013 64-bit), then you will get a window: must be nitrous selected at this time, choose direct3d, see if your problem keeps, if the problem continues then run again Change graphic mode and choose OpenGL... ALso you must have the graphic card´s lastest drivers


----------



## BobbyBoy (Feb 2, 2013)

YES!!!! IT WORKS!!! Thank you so much!!

What I did was follow what you said: I went to Start, then I searched "change graphics mode" and the result came up. I clicked it and a window opened. I changed it to from nitrous (recommended) to direct3d. That didn't work. So I closed the application and tried again, this time changing it to OpenGL. I open Autodesk again and it's showing up!!

Again thank you so much!!!!


----------



## a9cito (Feb 2, 2013)

Gr8!!


----------



## Nakovsky (Sep 22, 2015)

hi guys, i have a problem while using 3ds max. First the white line appears and then the screen goes white as you can see in the picture.
what is the problems? 
Please Help!


----------

